
What’s a safe distance between us and a supernova? (2018) - kurthr
https://earthsky.org/astronomy-essentials/supernove-distance
======
kurthr
Relevant because of Betelgeuse... has dimmed 2.5x in the last few months.
[https://www.axios.com/betelgeuse-star-
supernova-b1fb177e-f47...](https://www.axios.com/betelgeuse-star-
supernova-b1fb177e-f47b-46be-8f40-baf72c55a303.html)

